# BRAND NEW Greddy Evo2 Exhaust FOR SALE!!



## 04nismoSER (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a BRAND SPANKING NEW Greddy Evo2 Cat-Back Exhaust for sale. It was NEVER opened and never used!! The only reason im selling it is b/c i decided against it after the fact. So now its just sitting around, waiting 2 be bought.
I would sell it for $450(OBO) and that price would include the shipping fees. So anybody interested?? Please let me kno. THANKS


----------



## SPECVRED (Mar 16, 2008)

*HEY*

Why did you decide against the EVO 2 exhaust? I am soon interested in buying that exhaust for my car. Dont have the money just yet but very soon.


----------

